# The Lazy Man's Guide To Enlightenment by Thadeus Golas



## smiletodayok (Apr 23, 2008)

Those of you who read it what did you think? those who have not read it -some of the reviews as they can explain it better then I. One of those books you think about for your whole life.

http://www.amazon.com/Lazy-Guide-Enligh ... 0553263587


----------

